# Need One for Floaters Trip



## Buda Blue Water Boy (May 24, 2004)

Need 1! One just backed out...
Need to have your own fishing gear, be experienced, and be very angry at Tuna!
Leaving out of Packery (Corpus Christi) 7:00am tomorrow (Friday) morning, back around 3:00pm or sooner on Saturday, then the fun part starts, clean-up time...
Boat is 30' century with twin Yamaha 4 stroke 250's...
Cost will be around $200...
Text me at (361) 742-6925 if interested- first to respond gets the spot...
Will post up again when spot is taken!!tuna!

Coach Mathys


----------

